# Thought I'd share a public hunting story



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

Went duck hunting this weekend and had 6 guys yesterday. We only had 5 lay out blinds so I decided to hunt a fixed blind I knew of that would house all of us. We got out there EARLY to beat the crowds and got set up. As I got back from moving the boat, we were finishing up the decoys when a boat came right in on top of us. It was clear this was the group who built the blind so I went over to talk to them. It was 3 gentlemen one of which was an 84 year old. I told them we would gladly get out of their way and asked for one small favor. I asked if they could give us a ride to my boat so we could salvage our hunt. They had no problem doing so and we moved down and got set up about a mile away from them. One of the guys with me was frustrated, but I assured him we would be rewarded for doing the right thing. We ended up shooting our limits of red head along with a few blue bill. We heard the other group shooting quite a bit, and I sincerely hope they had a great hunt. As we were packing up to go home my friend said, "This morning, that old man told me you were raised right." It almost brought tears to my eyes to hear that and was the top moment of an incredible hunt. 

I wanted to share this story not to brag, but to remind everyone that manners and good people still share the water. All to often we hear about "jerks" and I very easily could have been one by not getting out of the blind, or by writing about how some guys "harassed" us to leave theirs. 

If anyone from the Marshall who we met in the morning sees this, I want to say Thank you. I appreciate your attitude towards us and for helping me get the boat.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Right on man. Nice work and the old man was correct in saying what he did. 

There are to many egos and dick swinging contest types on the water nowadays it seems and the way you handled it is not the norm anymore. Good job.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Good work man. 
I hunt a lot of public land I know how it can be out there in the dark.

Good things happened to good people.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Well done!!
Courtesy to others has many rewards.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great hunt and a super story!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*yep*

X a million good job


sotexhookset said:


> Right on man. Nice work and the old man was correct in saying what he did.
> 
> There are to many egos and dick swinging contest types on the water nowadays it seems and the way you handled it is not the norm anymore. Good job.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## stoneywood (May 27, 2009)

could not agree more. you did the right thing and you were "raised right".


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Not to hijack this thread but we had the exact opposite scenario this weekend!! We picked a blind that had been around for years, but it would accommodate the number of hunters and dog. Well sure enough we had decoys out sitting in the blind and a boat comes up, shining a spot light at us the whole time, so we cant see anything. The only thing we get out of this boat is nothing but profanity. He is screaming for 5 minutes about the cost of lumber, etc and every other word is profane. Extremely un-professional and disrespectful. We would had gladly moved to the other 4-5 blinds on this shoreline had they shown some respect. 

If your the boat that did this and reading this, your attitude and language is going to get you in big trouble some day. I also would be willing to bet you are not as tough as you think you are in a face to face conversation.

Green to you txwader


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

To the OP that is the examale of how it is done. Glad to be in Texas. We all in this together yall.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a friend who would say y'all did the white thing. Good on you guys!


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

aggiefishinDr said:


> Not to hijack this thread but we had the exact opposite scenario this weekend!! We picked a blind that had been around for years, but it would accommodate the number of hunters and dog. Well sure enough we had decoys out sitting in the blind and a boat comes up, shining a spot light at us the whole time, so we cant see anything. The only thing we get out of this boat is nothing but profanity. He is screaming for 5 minutes about the cost of lumber, etc and every other word is profane. Extremely un-professional and disrespectful. We would had gladly moved to the other 4-5 blinds on this shoreline had they shown some respect.
> 
> If your the boat that did this and reading this, your attitude and language is going to get you in big trouble some day. I also would be willing to bet you are not as tough as you think you are in a face to face conversation.
> 
> Green to you txwader


 I appreciate all of the nice comments, and it is a shame you experienced that aggie. That's a big reason why I posted this. I hope that the next time this situation occurs both groups and think and act logically instead of the way the other group treated you.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

great job and even a better out come txwader..


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow but really you just go and get into a blind you did not build ? Never had enough (whatever) to even consider that. At least you did the right thing. I wouldnt be very happy to find someone in a blind I built.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Wow but really you just go and get into a blind you did not build ? Never had enough (whatever) to even consider that. At least you did the right thing. I wouldnt be very happy to find someone in a blind I built.


Cool. Build it on your own land. Problem solved.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Well done


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Very cool story,,, Not enough of that these days


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Wow but really you just go and get into a blind you did not build ? Never had enough (whatever) to even consider that. At least you did the right thing. I wouldnt be very happy to find someone in a blind I built.


So if I want to hunt the area where you built your blind on public land, should I move your blind out of the way first?


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Doin' the Right Thing*

One more thing, you set the right example for your children/others. We have way too many people/parents that set poor examples for their children/others to follow! When they do this the problem and ignorance goes on/perpetuates! Good going!


----------



## tro-trout (Apr 5, 2007)

Wish there were more folks like you hunting. Did the right thing


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I wish everyone had the integrity you have sir......well done. Pass it forward.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Good job brother your reward will come one way or another


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

tro-trout said:


> Wish there were more folks like you hunting. Did the right thing


X 2, great story and Karma paid you back nicely


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Neverenough said:


> So if I want to hunt the area where you built your blind on public land, should I move your blind out of the way first?


I'd say burn that b*tch down.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> Nice work!


X2... Good on ya! Brett


----------



## ROBALO 2160 (Apr 2, 2007)

*X2*

Well done!


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Wow but really you just go and get into a blind you did not build ? Never had enough (whatever) to even consider that. At least you did the right thing. I wouldnt be very happy to find someone in a blind I built.


I completely understand and respect that mindset. However, I tried to make things right, and the blind builders actually offered us the right to hunt there anytime after our interaction. I personally think the bigger crime is people allowing these blinds to deteriorate and become hazards in the bay after the season. This group however always maintains their blind. I wasn't raised to steal from someone, but I was raised to treat items you borrow better than you treat your own stuff.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

You were raised right. Good to see young hunters respectful of an old man's hunt, you never know it could be his last one.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Some responses to my post amaze me. I hunted bays for years ( long time ago). If I was going to build a blind and another was near I would not place it anywhere close to another blind . Wow "burn it down" and "if I wanted to build a blind where yours is should I move yours first" . I guess now days on public land or water its first come first serve. Doesent really matter who took the time to build it. Oh well, I guess things change. At least you were considerate enough to move from someone elses blind and find another. Do folks now days not build blinds but just ride around and find a blind that someone else built and say let's hunt here ?? Guess I am too old fashioned to understand. Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Some responses to my post amaze me. I hunted bays for years ( long time ago). If I was going to build a blind and another was near I would not place it anywhere close to another blind . Wow "burn it down" and "if I wanted to build a blind where yours is should I move yours first" . I guess now days on public land or water its first come first serve. Doesent really matter who took the time to build it. Oh well, I guess things change. At least you were considerate enough to move from someone elses blind and find another. Do folks now days not build blinds but just ride around and find a blind that someone else built and say let's hunt here ?? Guess I am too old fashioned to understand. Good luck and good hunting.


Some people do have that mentality. I hunt from lay out blinds. With that in mind, I could hunt the same point all season then have someone build a fixed blind on that same point after the season. Do I then lose the rights to hunt there? I don't want to cause an argument I understand both sides. Again my ultimate point to sharing this story was to show that respect from both parties ensures 2 groups of happy hunters instead of 2 groups cussing each other.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

TXWADER247

I understand completely and not trying to create or cause any problems. I can say honestly when I read your post my first thought was "what the heck was he doing in someone elses blind to began with" And then patting himself on the back for moving when the guy who built the blind came to use it. Shouldnt have been there in the first place. But that was the way it was a few years back. And I see things change. You mentioned respect for someone elses property. If you had permission to hunt there thats fine if not I wouldnt have set foot on it. Just an old mans way of thinking and the way it was a few years back.. Again good luck and good hunting.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> Wow but really you just go and get into a blind you did not build ? Never had enough (whatever) to even consider that. At least you did the right thing. I wouldnt be very happy to find someone in a blind I built.


Those are the breaks of hunting on public land. You know that when you build that blind there. I prolly wouldn't jump in a blind I didn't build either because of how I was raised, but I wouldn't get mad about someone else hunting in it.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

First, I'm glad it worked out for you. But to say they gave you the "right" to hunt there later just doesn't fly. You already had the RIGHT to hunt. you got there first. The truth is, I won't hunt anyone's blinds. But I can't stand someone CLAIMING a spot by building a blind.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

scwine said:


> I'd say burn that b*tch down.


A smiley face was definitely needed at the end of my post. 
I feel that the OP handled everything A-OK. Public land is Public land. Yes, you can build blinds. However, there is a risk you take with that as well.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

All of this is the reason I DO NOT hunt the bay. 

As for the OP, he was very courteous for what he did and he didn't have to move if he didn't want to. If someone builds a blind on the bay, they are taking a risk of someone else hunting it, that's just the way it is.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

txwader247 said:


> I hunt from lay out blinds. With that in mind, I could hunt the same point all season then have someone build a fixed blind on that same point after the season. Do I then lose the rights to hunt there


Too true! I'd rather hunt natural cover, but people are putting up blinds in every nook and cranny of the bays!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Some responses to my post amaze me. I hunted bays for years ( long time ago). If I was going to build a blind and another was near I would not place it anywhere close to another blind . Wow "burn it down" and "if I wanted to build a blind where yours is should I move yours first" . I guess now days on public land or water its first come first serve. Doesent really matter who took the time to build it. Oh well, I guess things change. At least you were considerate enough to move from someone elses blind and find another. Do folks now days not build blinds but just ride around and find a blind that someone else built and say let's hunt here ?? Guess I am too old fashioned to understand. Good luck and good hunting.


Did not say I wanted to build a blind where the existing one is. I said if I want to hunt that area should I move your blind out of the way first?

I would rather layout or use natural cover because the blinds tend to stick out like sore thumbs and I don't have the right to claim a public spot as my own or get mad when someone else wants to use it.


----------



## Txsdukhntr (Feb 25, 2010)

Good job buddy..That was really nice of you..And again If you build a BLIND ON PUBLIC WATER IT IS OPEN TO EVERYBODY!!! I personally wouldn't hunt it but it is Public Land....


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

The problem is, aggiefishingdr, is that that guy did go out and buy lumber, and pay for gas and go out there before the season and build that blind. It probably even took him a few trips across the bay aNd working in the heat. Then he brushed it up. 

So then, on a Saturday with a north wind, that same guy gets up early and drives across the rough bay to hunt a blind he spent several hours Nd hundreds of dollars building. He gets there to see you and your friends show up and hunt there having never did anything? So now he is across the bay and no other blind to hunt. He didn't bring any pop up blind material becuAse be thought he had a blind he built that he could hunt. 

Do you see where someone might have a problem? And to say he will get what he deserves...well you keep potlicking other people's hard work and you will get what you deserve. We all know its not "his" blind on the inside of mud island, but you know what you are doing is very wrong. Go buy lumber and scout and build your own blind.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

From what I understand you kind of got a little of what you deserved. I heard the dude you potlicked called and asked his guide buddy, woke him up, if he could hunt his blind down the shore. So the guy parked his boat to flare the birds from you, all the while that dude you potlicked ended up shooting 1 bird shy of a 4 man limit by 9:00. He said you had only pass shot one pintail. 

You keep doing that and you will keep getting what you deserve. That wAsnt your bay where he parked his boat to flare those birds that weren't yours, but do you see how respect for the others in the outdoors may help you.

Hopefully you learned from that.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

gonefishing2 said:


> From what I understand you kind of got a little of what you deserved. I heard the dude you potlicked called and asked his guide buddy, woke him up, if he could hunt his blind down the shore. So the guy parked his boat to flare the birds from you, all the while that dude you potlicked ended up shooting 1 bird shy of a 4 man limit by 9:00. He said you had only pass shot one pintail.
> 
> You keep doing that and you will keep getting what you deserve. That wAsnt your bay where he parked his boat to flare those birds that weren't yours, but do you see how respect for the others in the outdoors may help you.
> 
> Hopefully you learned from that.


you sir are a idiot.
sorry i can't help myself.
Merry Christmas


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you too. Not sure why I'm the idiot? I didn't do anything wrong? 

In my opinion it's kind of like purposely cutting off someone wading. Some guys are wading A shoreline, and you purposely pull 30 yards in front of them and hop out and start wading. It's not there bay or flat or shoreline, but it wasnt very curtious was it? This "doctor" was knowingly doing something he knew someone might have a problem with, and did it anyways. 

Has hunting other people's blinds become politically acceptable? BecuAse if its alright to do that these days let me know, I would love nothing more than to not have to do any work and show up and hunt other people's blinds.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

I think Im going to build a pier or a deck at my favorite fishing hole so I can pull up at any time and yell at people for fishing my spot. Maybe right off of hog island. It works for duck hunting so why not fishing.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

*Harassment*

Harassment of hunters, trappers or anglers (Sportsmen's Rights Act) is punishable by a fine of $200 to $2000 and/or 180 days in jail.

http://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/o...eneral-regulations/laws-penalties-restitution

I wonder if I hunted a spot on public land and was harassed by a guy that built a blind in the area if he could be charged?

The original author definitely did the right thing but unfortunately not everyone that pulls up are nice 80 year old guys


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

*I*

Well I am going to raise my kids to do their own work, scout there own areas, build there own blinds, work hard and put in effort, and you can raise your kids to wake up early and hunt other people's blinds.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

gonefishing2 said:


> Merry Christmas to you too. Not sure why I'm the idiot? I didn't do anything wrong?
> 
> In my opinion it's kind of like purposely cutting off someone wading. Some guys are wading A shoreline, and you purposely pull 30 yards in front of them and hop out and start wading. It's not there bay or flat or shoreline, but it wasnt very curtious was it? This "doctor" was knowingly doing something he knew someone might have a problem with, and did it anyways.
> 
> Has hunting other people's blinds become politically acceptable? BecuAse if its alright to do that these days let me know, I would love nothing more than to not have to do any work and show up and hunt other people's blinds.


the problem is its no more your spot my spot or his spot.its public everyone's spot .blinds are usually built on good spots .. birds sometimes only go to certain spots on any given day so first come first serve no matter what the blind is made of. Ever hunted Caddo lake? Most spots can't be waded and there are blinds (real blinds that were costly and time consuming to build) . Well since the people that built them think they own them and no one but them can hunt it they all are coming down .now Noone can hunt them ..why because they don't own the land they spent all that money on and threaten people that were there first .respect is, if the builder shows up and is beat, the thing he should do is move on and I mean at least 300yds. Not my problem as I hunt public where there isn't much public because of the me world of today and see people I would not take a chance hunting with, expecially people I just met at whatever spot. The op did a good job of being courteous.


----------



## joe h (Jul 3, 2012)

Should be the law that all blinds must be removed after the season is over.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Everyone now builds five blinds a year. In the past you could avoid them but now they are everywhere by the time your kids are part of the problem you will be able to jump from one the next.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

All this for flying liver? Lol
I agree, all the run down blinds should be pulled by the original builder after the season. Sort of like public hunting up north, you must remove your tree stand after season and some states are after each hunt.
There are so many run down unmanned blinds in the bay.....put your name on it, someone runs into, you should be held liable for damages.....that's if you want to play the "I built it, don't hunt it" game....

Anyway, just wanted to throw a little fire on this thread....it's funny.

Merry Christmas everyone, enjoy what the man upstairs has created for us all.

Sent from my phone


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

So seabo, your saying it perfectly fine to hunt other people's blinds if you there first? So who will be responsible for building and paying for these blinds? This is Obama logic at its finest...."you guys do all the work and I will enjoy the fruits of your labor becuAse I am lazy" 

I understand its crowded these days, and the answer is if you want to hunt a spot and there is a blind there, you should move down the shore a little ways, set up a layout blind or some shadow grass.


----------



## Lawdawg972 (Mar 20, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

gonefishing2 said:


> The problem is, aggiefishingdr, is that that guy did go out and buy lumber, and pay for gas and go out there before the season and build that blind. It probably even took him a few trips across the bay aNd working in the heat. Then he brushed it up.
> 
> So then, on a Saturday with a north wind, that same guy gets up early and drives across the rough bay to hunt a blind he spent several hours Nd hundreds of dollars building. He gets there to see you and your friends show up and hunt there having never did anything? So now he is across the bay and no other blind to hunt. He didn't bring any pop up blind material becuAse be thought he had a blind he built that he could hunt.
> 
> Do you see where someone might have a problem? And to say he will get what he deserves...well you keep potlicking other people's hard work and you will get what you deserve. We all know its not "his" blind on the inside of mud island, but you know what you are doing is very wrong. Go buy lumber and scout and build your own blind.


I don't understand how you can be upset at people hunting a public spot.. Then claim it as being disrespectful. :headknock You build the blind, accept the fact that others have the right to hunt there too. It's Simply, not YOUR spot.

And you sir, as well as others, should show some RESPECT for others rights to hunt that spot just as much as you do.

Luckily, I feel many hunters understand the first come rule.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Another piece of advice and an understood rule of common courtesy (again I understand there are no laws), is that if a blind isn't brushed up by opening day it's considered abandoned. So again it comes back to putting in some time and work. Go out opening day and drive around and see if you can fix up and brush any old blinds. In my experience over the years, duck hunters come and go, so every year there are plenty of blinds not brushed up and not used. It's becuAse people are lazy they dont have there own blinds. I could show you several great blinds in Estes flats over to mud island and Allan bite, that are still not brushed up. But again, these guys would rather show up hunt other people work versus WORK and build there own. It's way easier to hunt someone else's, just like he people benefitting from Obama. So next time you hunt someone else's blind, just think to your self "I should have voted for Obama" and see how that makes you feel. Kerry Christmas to those that understand outdoor hunting and fishing courtesy.


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

gonefishing2 said:


> So seabo, your saying it perfectly fine to hunt other people's blinds if you there first? So who will be responsible for building and paying for these blinds? This is Obama logic at its finest...."you guys do all the work and I will enjoy the fruits of your labor becuAse I am lazy"
> 
> I understand its crowded these days, and the answer is if you want to hunt a spot and there is a blind there, you should move down the shore a little ways, set up a layout blind or some shadow grass.


I scouted a spot during the split and 500 ducks were stacked up in a small section of a cove (There was no blind on this spot).. We got up at 2am and got there before anyone and set up accordingly.. Sure enough around 4 a couple groups roll in expecting to set up where I was. They ended up setting up 50-75 yards down (seriously?), and the others about 300 yards down.

We shot almost every duck in that cove that morning.. So your theory that you can just set up down the shoreline doesn't always work.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

*W*

So I guess all the people that think the first come rule applies are the same people that voted for Obama. The lazy people who feel entitled becuAse they legally can. These are the same lazy people who don't have their own blinds and put in the effort, just like the other democrats.

So again I ask, who will build these blinds for you potlickers to hunt if its a free for all as to who sets their alarm the earliest? Kind of like who would pay for Obama care if we all quit our jobs???


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Its not the same spot I wanted to hunt if I gotta move a half mile down especially if its a specific point on a cut that I've hunted for the past 12 years and now you come along and stick a blind there and claim it as yours for the season.


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

gonefishing2 said:


> another piece of advice and an understood rule of common courtesy (again i understand there are no laws), is that if a blind isn't brushed up by opening day it's considered abandoned. So again it comes back to putting in some time and work. Go out opening day and drive around and see if you can fix up and brush any old blinds. In my experience over the years, duck hunters come and go, so every year there are plenty of blinds not brushed up and not used. It's becuase people are lazy they dont have there own blinds. I could show you several great blinds in estes flats over to mud island and allan bite, that are still not brushed up. But again, these guys would rather show up hunt other people work versus work and build there own. It's way easier to hunt someone else's, just like he people benefitting from obama. So next time you hunt someone else's blind, just think to your self "i should have voted for obama" and see how that makes you feel. Kerry christmas to those that understand outdoor hunting and fishing courtesy.


hahaha..


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

This is hilarious....if you don't want people hunting your public blind....buy some property or find a lease....don't be lazy, put some leg work in finding a good fowl lease....simple.

Sent from my phone


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

gonefishing2 said:


> So I guess all the people that think the first come rule applies are the same people that voted for Obama. The lazy people who feel entitled becuAse they legally can. These are the same lazy people who don't have their own blinds and put in the effort, just like the other democrats.
> 
> So again I ask, who will build these blinds for you potlickers to hunt if its a free for all as to who sets their alarm the earliest? Kind of like who would pay for Obama care if we all quit our jobs???


 This is just not a very intelligent analogy.. But kudos for the effort.

You wanna build a blind. Buy some land, and stop beeechin.
Be thankful that we have public land to hunt, and stop trying to claim it as yours brother.

Again, its about the land/spot, not necessarily the blind.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Obama my arse!
See post 41!


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Every time a blind goes up on public land an Indian sheds a tear.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If I hunt a layout blind on the bank right next to your built blind....and I'm there first...will you promise to go away?

This is silly yall. If we don't stand together we will lose it all. Stop yer bellyachin....I have learned that if it causes me stress I avoid it or accept the information differently. If It causes you so much stress please don't build it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well if your silly enough to put your layout blind next to another blind why would I worry about moving ?? Wouldnt have another blind to go to anyway. Would just have to make the best of a bad situation with someone shooting over my shoulder. Stress ? huh what stress. ? Why would anyone stress when they find a layout blind next to the one I built when whoever placed the layout could see clear that my blind was being used, freshly brushed, so obviously someone is using it and is using the logic I am here first so go away. LOL..Reminds me of the old school yard days..


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

That's why they call it public hunting ? You hunt with the general public ! So get along with the crash dummy's or join them , common Curtisey has left a long time ago , so just expect it , or like was said just Lease or buy your own place . Lead by example not by the blade .


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Artys only

I did it years ago but certainly would try it these days. Appears things have changed.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Y'all are right times are changing theres a lot more people out there so you have to actually share now you can't just build blinds on all the good spots and expect to have it all to yourself all the time


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

gonefishing2 said:


> The problem is, aggiefishingdr, is that that guy did go out and buy lumber, and pay for gas and go out there before the season and build that blind. It probably even took him a few trips across the bay aNd working in the heat. Then he brushed it up.
> 
> So then, on a Saturday with a north wind, that same guy gets up early and drives across the rough bay to hunt a blind he spent several hours Nd hundreds of dollars building. He gets there to see you and your friends show up and hunt there having never did anything? So now he is across the bay and no other blind to hunt. He didn't bring any pop up blind material becuAse be thought he had a blind he built that he could hunt.
> 
> Do you see where someone might have a problem? And to say he will get what he deserves...well you keep potlicking other people's hard work and you will get what you deserve. We all know its not "his" blind on the inside of mud island, but you know what you are doing is very wrong. Go buy lumber and scout and build your own blind.


The problem is, gonefishing2, is the way you and your friends treat others. I am sorry to the OP for derailing this thread. I appreciate his behavior and the other group that wanted to hunt the blind. What gonefishing2 does not tell everyone is that his group of hunters never once even considered asking if we would move or if they could share. You spout a big story about ethics and raising your kids right, and something about Obama (not sure what that has to do with anything)?? Do you think it is right to use every profanity you can think of for 10 minutes with a spotlight shining right at my face so we can't see you?? Re-read this thread many times, comprehend what every post in this thread is telling you and your friends, and learn from it.

I am not lazy, we have several blinds that we have brushed and built this season (I would bet more than you have done). They are hunted all the time by everyone else that enjoys the sport. Not once in my 36 years have I ever pulled up to a blind that I had built and acted they way your group did if I saw someone else in it.

I also like the idea that you think it is good morals to teach "your kids" work ethics, followed by screwing someone else if you do not get your way. You left the part of the story out where my buddy walked all the way back to our boat to move it out of the way of where your group decided to hunt, since it was parked very close to you. Only to then have your group park your boat outside our spread. Very professional, good learning point for our young children.

I am glad you guys had a good hunt and appreciate you keeping tabs on the ducks we shot. Although, it is not about just killing ducks, it is about spending time with your family and friends and having a good time. Sometimes you shoot a lot, sometimes you don't. I am not that angry at the birds for limits to concern me, I guess you are. (by the way you might have been one duck away from a 4 man limit of redheads, but it is cooler to say limits)

I am having a hard time tying Obama into my discussion so I will leave you to that excuse.

Everyone have a Merry Christmas and happy holidays.

"The Doctor"


----------



## tro-trout (Apr 5, 2007)

Had some good holes till yahoos built blinds all over the place now there all shot to S#!T.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

*Ducks*

Some interesting reading from a duck hunter that has hunted on private property for many years. But I can't afford that anymore so I was thinking of buying a duck boat to take my 2 boys and hunt public water. 
So, are you tellin me that if you have a blind in a nice cove that has some birds in it, that is you're cove for the season and that I would be disrespecting you if I set up on the shore of that cove in my duck boat and then you show up to hunt YOUR PRIVATE BLIND on My public waters??? I think YOU and I may have a bit of a problem!
Go ahead and explain to me how I would need to leave that area because you staked it out by building your high dollar blind and spending all that time and hard work to make that cove or shore line yours for the season?
How the heck am I or anyone else supposed to know just exactly what days we are allowed to hunt YOUR cove or shoreline? Do you expect me to pick up my 6 dozen decoys because YOU decided you would like to hunt YOUR socalled private blind and didn't get there early enough????? Well tell me your thoughts on that!!!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

ToddyTrout

Would seem that you and the blind guy would have a nice public hunt "together" . Or is it your contention that "I got here first" allows you to hunt and not the "blind guy"


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Charlie, you tell me. If I get to that shoreline or cove first and I'm hunting in a duck boat or layout blinds, are you telling me I should leave if someone shows up and decides to hunt the private/public blind???? If that's the case then you're telling me that this area is in deed his private lease for the year and if the one that built that blind also built 3 or 4 other blinds then he in fact has many private areas that no one else can hunt. Is that how you feel Charlie? By the way, for the guy crying about how much he spent in lumber, the duck boat I might buy cost a great deal more than the lumber you bought! So don't make this about money or your hard labor as we ALL spends lots of hard labor to hunt ducks.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Toddy

Well are you saying he should leave because you were there first ? As you say the cove is public so as I mentioned earlier yall would probably have a good (or bad) hunt together. Only thing that got me into this post was someone "poached" or used someone elses blind and was bragging on how nice he was for leaving it when the builder showed up to use the blind that he should have never been in in the first place. Hunting public areas as got to be a very difficult thing to do without upsetting someone. I did it for years (blind in the bay) and never had an issue. Never even thought of using anothers blind. My only response to your dellima is this. Yall hunt and dont move or since you are moveable and he isnt and you are not happy guess you could pick up and move cuz he caint. "Or wont" . Good luck out there and good hunting..

Got to thinking guess its almost like offshore fishing. Some folks just run or try to catch someone fishing on a spot in a attempt to find new fishing spots. Its common now days. I never did that just try and make note of it and maybe look for it later. LOL.. Where did the common courtesy go.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I hear Scott Hickman and a few others are very close to signing a deal with TPWD to assume ownership of all permanent blinds from Christmas Bay south all the way to the lower end of Espiritu Santo Bay, they are doing a study about the relative economic impact of the blinds being used by outfitters to take non-boat owners hunting versus having them sit there mostly unused by the builders and creating a public eyesore. If it goes through as planned, they will have the opportunity to build additional blinds in areas that do not currently have one if they choose between August 1st - 31st, and then it will be published that no person other than Hickman, et al may hunt within 200 yards of any permanent blind in that region during the study period (estimated to be 5 years). So enjoy your hard earned lumber and your private public duck lease while you can, it will all be over soon.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Also, if you're hunting the south shoreline of West Matagorda Bay it's 100% private property, so unless "your" blind is completely in the water and you never step on the land you are trespassing (unless you're hunting north of fenceline bayou and you last name is Cullen, or south of fenceline and you hold a deed to the 5,735 acres being the E. Decrow Survey, A-141, the J. Allen Survey, A-110, the J. Tilley Survey, A-395 and the E. Green Survey).


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Re Hickman

Wouldnt be surprised if anything he mite do. Very probable that the EDF is in the middle of it. They are hand holding teammates on other endeavors which puts money in his pockets.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Toddy,
I assume your speaking to me, but if you read my post, I say if you want to hunt an area that has a blind, move down the shore a little ways and put up some shadow grass or something. Then it is who gets there first has the right to hunt that area. For years and years it has been considered unethical to get in and hunt someone else's blind, at least the maybe hundreds of people over the years I have encountered felt this way. 

Scott Hickman and whoever can try to do whatever they want, but the resistance by the silent people who have hunted these blinds over the years (some of which have even been passed down), will be too overwhelming if it ever happens. As aggiedoctor found and will continue to find if be continues to "squat", people take their hunting blinds very serious.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

gonefishing2 said:


> Toddy,
> I assume your speaking to me, but if you read my post,* I say if you want to hunt an area that has a blind, move down the shore a little ways and put up some shadow grass or something. Then it is who gets there first has the right to hunt that area.* For years and years it has been considered unethical to get in and hunt someone else's blind, at least the maybe hundreds of people over the years I have encountered felt this way.
> 
> Scott Hickman and whoever can try to do whatever they want, but the resistance by the silent people who have hunted these blinds over the years (some of which have even been passed down), will be too overwhelming if it ever happens. As aggiedoctor found and will continue to find if be continues to "squat", people take their hunting blinds very serious.


Curious use of "squat", since you're inclined to suggest someone move down the bank a ways from a blind. Why is that? What if there's some nice point or pocket in that locale that makes it all the more appealing? What gives the guy that built the blind more stake over *public land* than others. I've hunted my home waters for almost 30 years now....without a cushy blind. Now you're telling me someone else has more rights to it than me because he built a blind????? Seriously??? That is ******* retarded.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

I remember about 15 years or so ago listening to Hickman on the outdoors show early on morning. He stated that all hunters should be required to hunt with a guide as the average duck hunter wasn't nearly competent enough to hunt on his own. And this conversation went on just a week or so before he was busted for hunting geese with an electronic caller during the regular season in Brazoria county.

As for my previous post, I'm directing the question to anyone in general.
And the questions still haven't been answered. If I get to a cove or shoreline that I want to hunt even if it may be near a duck blind why should I move to another area if I am the first one to the said area? If you expect me to move then it means that you feel that cove or shore line point is yours to hunt. And how am I to know if you are going to show up? do you feel I should just assume you're going to hunt the same day I am?
I'm not tryin to be inflammatory, I'm just trying to get one of y'all that build these blinds to answer very simple questions.


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm not against doing a cleanup and ridding the bay of these duck blinds. I think the State should rule that all blinds be removed after your hunt and that any permanent structure built would be considered pollution. Either hunt in a layout blind or a duck boat. Problem solved. 

I'll help start the movement. I know of one blind specifically I wouldn't mind removing, and with the right tools, it will only take me an hour. Boy would that be a surprise!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

The Hickman thing was a joke, a very layered joke relating to the snapper thing...sorry to those that didn't get it.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

spurgersalty said:


> Curious use of "squat", since you're inclined to suggest someone move down the bank a ways from a blind. Why is that? What if there's some nice point or pocket in that locale that makes it all the more appealing? What gives the guy that built the blind more stake over *public land* than others. I've hunted my home waters for almost 30 years now....without a cushy blind. Now you're telling me someone else has more rights to it than me because he built a blind????? Seriously??? That is ******* retarded.


oh yeah its been like that for years you build it's yours I own forty something spots ..the rest of the shore I put decoys out the day before to hold those spots too. Mine mine mine mine all mine....


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

The comments on here are exactly why blinds should be banned on public waters, someone spends a hundred bucks on some 2X4's and some wire and thinks he has his on personal lease. I would not hunt out of someone's blind myself but would set up right beside it if that's where I wanted to hunt.

I grew up hunting the back of Trinity Bay in Jack's Pocket from the early 80's until about 5yrs ago when the altercations were too much for me to bring the kids around, try to find a place to hunt around there without being too close to another blind. If you build your own in that area I doubt it would still be standing by the time season starts.

The same rules with stands on public land for deer hunting should also apply to blinds and duck hunting.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

gonefishing2 said:


> So I guess all the people that think the first come rule applies are the same people that voted for Obama. The lazy people who feel entitled becuAse they legally can. These are the same lazy people who don't have their own blinds and put in the effort, just like the other democrats.
> 
> So again I ask, who will build these blinds for you potlickers to hunt if its a free for all as to who sets their alarm the earliest? Kind of like who would pay for Obama care if we all quit our jobs???


So explain to me how it's right that someone sticks a few boards in the mud and attempts to steal a piece of property from the rest of the public and yes the first come rule applies just as it does at four way stop signs, lines at the grocery store and about everything else in life.

I also did not vote for Obama.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

gonefishing2 said:


> This is Obama logic at its finest...."you guys do all the work and I will enjoy the fruits of your labor becuAse I am lazy"


Who was the lazy one that morning if you got beat to a certain area?
Obama logic would be to sleep late or don't even show up and expect the same rewards as the others.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

I didn't sleep late, the dude in the blind knew what he was doing was wrong so he got there super early. And again, just becuAse you own a blind doesn't mean you own a cove or shoreline, it it means move down a little ways and start hunting. It's all simple really.


----------



## jjarrard (Sep 12, 2006)

To the OP, you are first class duck hunter. You paid it forward and it will be paid back to you to you.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

gonefishing2 said:


> I didn't sleep late, the dude in the blind knew what he was doing was wrong so he got there super early. And again, just becuAse you *own a blind* doesn't mean you own a cove or shoreline, it it means move down a little ways and start hunting. It's all simple really.


Your statements are the reason there is a problem with public duck hunting. 80 plus posts explaining this and you still can't grasp the concept, and you never will. You and your buddies will continue to find yourself in this situation. You do not own anything, you have no rights to that spot, that water, that shoreline, that blind, etc. PERIOD. The only advice I have for you at this point.....set your alarm earlier.

Does it mean to move down a little ways and park your boat to screw the other hunter??? Sounds simple enough. The next time you see me I will be hunting right next to your blind, keep your spotlight and profanity to yourself and move along, pretty simple.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Or is it your contention that "I got here first" allows you to hunt and not the "blind guy"


Bingo...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Toddy

I answered your question. Yall (you and the blind guy) would hunt together side by side. It belngs to everybody. 

My history
Started hunting Trinity bay as a kid back years ago. Had no boat or motor. borrowed dad's outboard and rented a boat out of La Porte. Carried lumber out the Ship channel along the mud island on my left. Beached the boat and carried stuff across the island. Carried it out into the bay away from the island maybe 200 yards. No waders just jeans and tennis shoes. Built a 3 man small blind in the thigh deep water (knee deep mud). During the season it was the same but carried decoys (wooden ones) across the island in the dark Watching out for the snakes. Waded out to the blind and hunted. Freezing weather and again no waders. Save money for a box of shells. Better get out and get your ducks quick because hey would float off. LOL Didnt have any money but wanted to hunt and did. As I grew older got me a boat and put in at the crossroads near Laporte but on Baytown side. Caint get there anymore. Ran out into the bay out in front of where the old blind was and built a boat blind. Probably 4-5 feet deep. Never any problems with any other hunters. Was plenty other blinds out there but not too close. Never saw anyone hunt the old mud island. Killed my share of Canvasback, sprigs, and of course bluebills. Ahh those were the days. Yall have fun out there..

Note
Had to leave the skiff on the ship channel side pulled up on the beach and anchored and also tied if we could find something to tie it too. Many times found it yards from the water and had to find logs to roll the boat back to the water on. Ahh the days.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

gonefishing2 said:


> And again, just becuAse you own a blind doesn't mean you own a cove or shoreline, it it means move down a little ways and start hunting. It's all simple really.


 No, it doesn't mean move down the cove or shoreline. You do not own or have any more right to that spot then anyone else... period. All your money for wood, effort to build it, and brush means absolutely nothing. Its really simple.

You are part of the problem. Gleefully bragging about setting up to "mess" with another hunter because you feel that's your spot and no one else. How childish. Quite frankly, I would show you the exact kind of respect you have proudly displayed in this thread. AggiefishinDr, I would gladly share a blind with you...even gonefishing2's blind.

Soooo, lets split hairs, I'm going to go through the trouble to set up a permanent spread in front of your duck blind. Now what?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

It's God's water maaaan....


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

gonefishing2 said:


> So I guess all the people that think the first come rule applies are the same people that voted for Obama. The lazy people who feel entitled becuAse they legally can. These are the same lazy people who don't have their own blinds and put in the effort, just like the other democrats.
> 
> So again I ask, who will build these blinds for you potlickers to hunt if its a free for all as to who sets their alarm the earliest? Kind of like who would pay for Obama care if we all quit our jobs???


What about the outfitter in Aransas Pass that has 40 blinds scattered out on every lake and pond in the Lighthouse Lakes area. Many of those ponds will only accommodate 1 hunting party. Do you think that gives him exclusive rights to all those ponds????


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Kinda simple to figure out: the law is clear....even if you built it, it's not yours. However, common courtesy...which is severely lacking in today's society....says to step away if the guy that put the sweat equity into building the blind shows up.

Methinks derringers at ten paces should be used to sort things out. I mean, God forbid someone is "dissed" in the field....right?

Sad.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

netboy said:


> What about the outfitter in Aransas Pass that has 40 blinds scattered out on every lake and pond in the Lighthouse Lakes area. Many of those ponds will only accommodate 1 hunting party. Do you think that gives him exclusive rights to all those ponds????


gonefishing2 is saying that anyone who wants to hunt a particular spot with a blind already there is actually a black person unless they built the blind (implication being that black people will steal your private public hunting spot every chance they get, which is weird), which is highly unlikely according to him as he has also indirectly stated that all black people are inherently lazy and thus would never have built a blind like a hard working white man, such as himself has done. I think all public duck hunting should be outlawed due to ignorance at large, and then we'll see who intends to really work for their hunting rights. It's funny when old white people with entitlement complexes complain about democrats and start making racist comments to defend their position. I'm a libertarian, but please do us a favor gonefishing2 and DO NOT PROCLAIM TO BE ANYTHING OTHER THAN A RACIST MORON!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

el oh el


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

WOW.......it is amazing how a thread can migrate to such extreme boundaries, a simple good deed turns really sour...
I'm glad I hunt private land.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

gonefishing2 said:


> From what I understand you kind of got a little of what you deserved. I heard the dude you potlicked called and asked his guide buddy, woke him up, if he could hunt his blind down the shore. So the guy parked his boat to flare the birds from you, all the while that dude you potlicked ended up shooting 1 bird shy of a 4 man limit by 9:00. He said you had only pass shot one pintail.
> 
> You keep doing that and you will keep getting what you deserve. That wAsnt your bay where he parked his boat to flare those birds that weren't yours, but do you see how respect for the others in the outdoors may help you.
> 
> Hopefully you learned from that.


So it wasn't even your blind? You are pizzed that he beat you to a blind that someone else built? Then you purposely parked your boat to screw up his hunt. Very mature of you. Whatadik


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Blinds*

As Chucky said the law is pretty simple. This is my sons first year hunting by himself so I spent 500 bucks to build a blind. I built it at the house and him and his buddies towed it out and set it in place and brushed it themselves. It's open Bay but I know and he knows as well anyone can hunt that blind anytime they want. Once it's placed on public land it belongs to the public.

With that said the OP was raised right and did the right thing. He could have been an arse and stayed put but obviously he was raised right. We all know in this day and time people like himself are not the norm, it's all about me.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Hunting*

Not to derail the thread but did anyone hear the fishing guide on the Fishing Show this morning talking about the duck hunters on Xmas Bay. It seems that he pulled right into these duck hunters spread and anchored up and then got ******** when one of the hunters waded out to him with his gun on his shoulder to ask him what he was doing. After some arguing the guide pulled anchor and motored over to the hunters boat and wrote down the TX numbers and called TP&WD. He actually told the hunters that Xmas Baybwas a fishing Bay not a hunting Bay. Not that it makes any difference but the guide did not have a trip he said he was fishing with his wife. These are the "ME" type of people that leave you scratching your head!


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

I couldn't think of anything to say about this fine thread, but here's a pancake recipe:


 1 cup all-purpose flour, (spooned and leveled)
 2 tablespoons sugar
 2 teaspoons baking powder
 1/2 teaspoon salt
 1 cup milk
 2 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted, or vegetable oil
 1 large egg
 1 tablespoon vegetable oil
 Assorted toppings, such as butter, maple syrup, confectioners' sugar, honey, jams, preserves, sweetened whipped cream, or chocolate syrup

* Directions *


 
Preheat oven to 200 degrees; have a baking sheet or heatproof platter ready to keep cooked pancakes warm in the oven. In a small bowl, whisk together flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt; set aside.
Watch:  How to Measure Flour 
 
In a medium bowl, whisk together milk, butter (or oil), and egg. Add dry ingredients to milk mixture; whisk until just moistened (do not overmix; a few small lumps are fine).
 
Heat a large skillet (nonstick or cast-iron) or griddle over medium. Fold a sheet of paper towel in half, and moisten with oil; carefully rub skillet with oiled paper towel.
 
For each pancake, spoon 2 to 3 tablespoons of batter onto skillet, using the back of the spoon to spread batter into a round (you should be able to fit 2 to 3 in a large skillet).
 
Cook until surface of pancakes have some bubbles and a few have burst, 1 to 2 minutes. Flip carefully with a thin spatula, and cook until browned on the underside, 1 to 2 minutes more. Transfer to a baking sheet or platter; cover loosely with aluminum foil, and keep warm in oven. Continue with more oil and remaining batter. (You'll have 12 to 15 pancakes.) Serve warm, with desired toppings.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow, what a thread from Good to DS?

I see the "ME" world every day!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Awesome , Priceless!



aggiefishinDr said:


> The problem is, gonefishing2, is the way you and your friends treat others. I am sorry to the OP for derailing this thread. I appreciate his behavior and the other group that wanted to hunt the blind. What gonefishing2 does not tell everyone is that his group of hunters never once even considered asking if we would move or if they could share. You spout a big story about ethics and raising your kids right, and something about Obama (not sure what that has to do with anything)?? Do you think it is right to use every profanity you can think of for 10 minutes with a spotlight shining right at my face so we can't see you?? Re-read this thread many times, comprehend what every post in this thread is telling you and your friends, and learn from it.
> 
> I am not lazy, we have several blinds that we have brushed and built this season (I would bet more than you have done). They are hunted all the time by everyone else that enjoys the sport. Not once in my 36 years have I ever pulled up to a blind that I had built and acted they way your group did if I saw someone else in it.
> 
> ...


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

gonefishing2 said:


> Another piece of advice and an understood rule of common courtesy (again I understand there are no laws), is that if a blind isn't brushed up by opening day it's considered abandoned. So again it comes back to putting in some time and work. Go out opening day and drive around and see if you can fix up and brush any old blinds. In my experience over the years, duck hunters come and go, so every year there are plenty of blinds not brushed up and not used. It's becuAse people are lazy they dont have there own blinds. I could show you several great blinds in Estes flats over to mud island and Allan bite, that are still not brushed up. But again, these guys would rather show up hunt other people work versus WORK and build there own. It's way easier to hunt someone else's, just like he people benefitting from Obama. So next time you hunt someone else's blind, just think to your self "I should have voted for Obama" and see how that makes you feel. Kerry Christmas to those that understand outdoor hunting and fishing courtesy.


So you're saying that even though the taxpayers own that land, you should have your own private duck lease because you nailed some boards together there? There is your classic Obama thinking right there.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

It's all about respect and proper upbringing. Certainly its public area so that gives you the right to do what you want. Even potlicking anothers stand. Your 100 percent correct its public and you can do what you want. But to do it somehow just doesent fit. But its whatever makes you happy. I just wasnt raised that way.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

All blinds built in the bay should be removed after the season! I was easing through an area last Friday and I saw something barely breaking the surface of the water with the waves. I get up to it and there were two old posts with a 2x4 support brace from an old duck blind. If someone were to hit that on plane it wouldn't be good. I went up to the shore and got a piece of cane and marked it.

Another thing I don't understand is why people build a duck blind on the edge of a channel and get mad when someone comes by. This happened one day last week. The guy's dekes were set up in the channel so i had to go through his spread to make it out to the bay. As I go by he stands up and threw his arms up in the air like what are you doing. He was yelling something but I couldn't hear over my motor. A couple hours later as I was coming back in and he was still there. He stands up when I get about 100 yards from him. I gave him a pretty good wake on the way in....


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks to A&E there are duck commanders everywhere....and all act as dumb as the ones on TV.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

daddyeaux said:


> Thanks to A&E there are duck commanders everywhere....and all act as dumb as the ones on TV.


don't say that up on the ttmb board, they loves them some DC.:bounce:


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

whiskey1 said:


> I couldn't think of anything to say about this fine thread, but here's a pancake recipe:
> 
> 
> 1 cup all-purpose flour, (spooned and leveled)
> ...


Best post to this thread thus far!!!!!!! LMAO.....!!!!!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

WOW, I finally read through all of this. I usually don't get involved in these and for a good reason. This makes me laugh. I'll continue to hunt private until I just can't afford it then throw in the towel. Happy New year everyone.

To the OP. You are a very nice person. Good on you!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

This is another typical 2cool thread about public duck blinds that TPWD needs to read and figure out a solution for. Is this ever a topic at DU or DW gatherings?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Likely something along these lines..http://m.news-journal.com/mobile/pa...cle_739a2ea4-1fa6-5d77-b969-4b040e9f6d36.html
Ultimatly , hunting in layout blinds won't be much safer at the 75 yd rule some have


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

If its on public, I am going to hunt it. Beat me to it and you will hunt it. If I beat you to it then I am hunting it. I used to think the same way as some, never hunt another's blind. Well there are too many people now and too many blinds. I have been through the blind wars before. I had a whole series of my blinds burned to the water. That was a combination of years and a lot of my dollars. Some yanker stepped into each one with a road flare and drove away. Soooo, I build no more blinds, I hunt what is there. If you like this idea then great, if you don't, I care not. I will still be respectful at all times, but I don't give one rat's behind what you believe about my ethics. These blinds become public the minute you walk away from them. The laws are very clear on this so as to not give one the illusion he/she may claim ownership of a spot. In closing I say I wish you would stop building blinds on our public lands. They are unsightly structures.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Just do away with all permanent blinds on public waters.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I wasn't going to jump into this, but, because I respect Charlie and his opinions on this board, I have to ask him, when was the last time you duck hunted the bay? Because, right now, there are blinds literally in every prime spot from sabine to the mouth of the Rio Grande, and if everyone who thinks they built a blind in public water "owns" or "has first rights" to it because they "staked claim". I don't hunt the bay anymore, mainly because of jackasses claiming "my spot!" some of which have made themselves more or less public on this thread. Don't get me started on certain "guides" who have tried to claim entire bay systems for their own by building blinds everywhere and harassing other hunters.

What will end up happening in the not too near future is a stupid, senseless fatal shooting over a goddamned spot to hunt ducks, and we will see what happens to public hunting rights after that.

That is the state of public duck hunting in several of our bay systems today.



CHARLIE said:


> It's all about respect and proper upbringing. Certainly its public area so that gives you the right to do what you want. Even potlicking anothers stand. Your 100 percent correct its public and you can do what you want. But to do it somehow just doesent fit. But its whatever makes you happy. I just wasnt raised that way.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> This is another typical 2cool thread about public duck blinds that TPWD needs to read and figure out a solution for. Is this ever a topic at DU or DW gatherings?


No sir. Never


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

this is why I hunt "high fenced" ducks, I dont have to bother with all this mess:headknock


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Well State-Vet you are lucky to have a high-fenced pond. Me, I am left with open range rice fields....


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

You are correct my friend , because it would be face to face!!



Bull Minnow said:


> No sir. Never


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

James 

Thanks for the comment. Man it has been many years since I hunted the bay.There were plenty hunters back then and blinds all about the bay. But never too close. They respected other guys and stayed away plenty of distance. I am speaking of boat blinds. I understand things have changed and it's a free for all out there. Still being an older guy and never been politically correct I understand the law. The come and take it or use it is apparently acceptable now days. They(hunters) could care less what anyone thinks seems to be the norm. Its just not from my generation. Yall have fun and good hunting.. I am out of here.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Boy am I glad I hunt private land.

So here's a question. Let's say that you start building a blind, but only get half way done before you have to head back home at the end of the weekend. Then, during the week, someone else decides to pitch in and finish it up for you.

Who owns the blind then?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a pretty solid idea for a new invention that I call "the decoy trawl". It is deployed much like a shrimp trawl with side planers similar to trawl doors but they float with a balsa sled, and in between is a light weight chain (a decoy tickler if you will) that stretches tight in between the two planers and pulls just below the surface. I reckon for a hundred bucks in materials and gas a fellow could have a pretty good time every weekend, just be sure to pull it with a VERY FAST aluminum boat and be on the offshore side of the console when pulling through a nice school of decoys.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

goatchze said:


> Boy am I glad I hunt private land.
> 
> So here's a question. Let's say that you start building a blind, but only get half way done before you have to head back home at the end of the weekend. Then, during the week, someone else decides to pitch in and finish it up for you.
> 
> Who owns the blind then?


the guy that gets there first that morning.....and until he steps out of it........:bounce: i just had to make a post on this fine thread.

Cool original story by the OP


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Nobody owns the blind, it is public property. Was this translation lost somewhere along the way? That horse has been beat to death.

Decoy trawl...........you may be on to something here.
Question though, how often do you stop and empty the trawl?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

daddyeaux said:


> Nobody owns the blind, it is public property. Was this translation lost somewhere along the way? That horse has been beat to death.
> 
> Decoy trawl...........you may be on to something here.
> Question though, how often do you stop and empty the trawl?


I would say any time the trawl contents original owners seem to be gaining on you would be a good time.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Guessing maybe a quick release mounted to one of the trawl boards to allow it to swing open and scatter dekes all over creation.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

or if you REALLY want to go to extremes, just go out at 3AM on a Saturday and set a giant lasso of light chain with a few weights to hold it in place around the general area in front of a well used blind, and then run a 1/4" rope about 200 yards down the shore tied to the stern of your REALLY FAST boat and go to sleep for a while. Set your alarm for 10 minutes before LST, drink a cup of coffee, and head to the boat ramp at WOT.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Just think of all the free lead you could collect. Save a lot of money on weights.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Here is another thought. When you wake up, start your boat motor and wait till they make their first shot at a group of ducks, then head to the ramp at WOT and it will look like their decoys are leaving with the ducks they just wiffed on. Can you imagine the look on their faces??


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

cost of blind lumber - $80
cost of 75 decoys - $400
cost of watching your entire spread race away at 45mph - DUCKING PRICELESS!!


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Just picturing all of that is making me lmao


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

^^^^ x2


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

Build your own blind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

albert white said:


> Build your own blind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pay for a lease if you want exclusive rights to an area you "think" you discovered and wish no-one else to hunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Did I use enough exclamation points for you to understand?????????????????


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I really like you spurg, not in a gay way that would make gonefishing2 uncomfortable, but in a regular dude kind of way


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I needed another question mark, didn't I?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

maybe


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll solve all of your problems gentlemen...I'll simply build a blind every 200 yards along the entire coast...then it's my right to tell you all to stay away from "MY" blinds. There goes your public hunting 

Sheesh...if it's public land, and you build a blind there, IT BECOMES A PUBLIC BLIND!! It ain't that hard to figure out unless you're just a jackwagon


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

this is exactly why I quit hunting the marsh. hey, you didn't build it, stay out of it. public or no public. the last time someone hunted my blind, the game wardens found quite a few violations on the boys. they don't hunt there anymore. this thread reminds me of the guy that landed a drone in the middle of skid row in new Orleans and the drunks were fighting on who's drone it was. good lord.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

CM said:


> this is exactly why I quit hunting the marsh. hey, you didn't build it, stay out of it. public or no public. the last time someone hunted my blind, the game wardens found quite a few violations on the boys. they don't hunt there anymore. this thread reminds me of the guy that landed a drone in the middle of skid row in new Orleans and the drunks were fighting on who's drone it was. good lord.


What violations was he able to find?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Are there violations associated with the blind you put on public land in particular? ....that is worrisome....maybe it should be removed....hhhmmmm...


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> What violations was he able to find?


well lets see, from what I can remember, all the guys had no plug in the guns, (bam). 2 of 3 of them did not have duck stamps, (bam), the air boat that they were using had a bad muffler, (bam). and believe it or not 1 of the guys was shooting lead. (bam) enough said, they were a group of little punks that just spent over 500.00 in fines, they had a bad day


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I have run out of popcorn........


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

daddyeaux said:


> I have run out of popcorn........


to quote spurgersalty, "el oh el"


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

CM said:


> well lets see, from what I can remember, all the guys had no plug in the guns, (bam). 2 of 3 of them did not have duck stamps, (bam), the air boat that they were using had a bad muffler, (bam). and believe it or not 1 of the guys was shooting lead. (bam) enough said, they were a group of little punks that just spent over 500.00 in fines, they had a bad day


So, why was the gamewarden called to the scene? Because they beat you to a blind erected below mean high tide?


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Category5 said:


> It's God's water maaaan....


God can hunt with me....no problem.

As to those public wood structures people hunt out of, frankly, yall can have all dem redheads.


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

I just read through this whole thread. This is a prime example of how one person can ruin everything for everybody else. 
Gonefisng2 the concept of it is public is very simple. That means its not yours, I can either hunt in the blind or right in front of the blind, it is public water period. Pretty sad you had to ruin other peoples day b/c you were butt hurt. Refer back to first point. 

To simplify the confusion some have (Charlie, Gonefishing2) that putting a permanent blind in a spot now makes that their person spot and others should move on. If I put a piece of PVC with a rod holder in the ground at a well known/busy fishing spot does that mean that when you get there and see my rod holder you will just move down the shoreline? I don't think so. Blind in a hunting spot, rod holder in a fishing spot, no difference. 

This is old nobody will probably read this but oh well.

Cat5 your jokes are a little obscure and like you said layered. Throwing a line from Super Troopers in there was pretty good!


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

Bayou_Bowhunter said:


> So, why was the gamewarden called to the scene? Because they beat you to a blind erected below mean high tide?


 Get it straight, "THE GAME WARDENS WERE NOT CALLED TO THE SCENE". I ran the punks out of the duck blind that I built an grassed. they said that someone one was in their blind, tough. they left and went to another blind. we made the hunt and going home the game wardens were still in the intercostal so we stopped and reported the incident. when the kids came out is when they got busted.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Beat that horse!:headknock Beat that horse!:headknock Beat that horse!:headknock


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

CM said:


> Get it straight, "THE GAME WARDENS WERE NOT CALLED TO THE SCENE". I ran the punks out of the duck blind that I built an grassed. they said that someone one was in their blind, tough. they left and went to another blind. we made the hunt and going home the game wardens were still in the intercostal so we stopped and reported the incident. when the kids came out is when they got busted.


 You would not have run me out of "Your public duck blind" ask gonefishin2.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow... To the guys that build the blinds just put a sign or placard in your blind with your cell phone number on it. Ask whoever reads it to call or text you if you're planning on hunting the blind for the morning or afternoon. If no answer than blast the ducks. The hunter that didn't build the blind paid the respect to the builder. The hunter that built the built the blind gets respect for posting something. 

Note: this isn't just an idea. I have seen it posted in blinds that I did not build. I called the man who built it and he said he wasn't hunting that day and to text him a report. 

Problem solved case closed.


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

I do not duck hunt but I would like to, not because of some tv show but because I like the outdoors and shooting guns(perfect combo of enjoyment). I found this thread by searching to see how public hunting works. Wow, sounds like a lot of hassle because every spot is already claimed and if I find a spot that somebody has put some pieces of wood on, I have to move from that spot. When I move from that spot I find another spot that also happens to have said pieces of wood and then I have to....... From somebody who has not gotten their feet wet in this particular area I would have to agree with the concept of making public blinds illegal. That would be like me going to government land that is a popular camping area and building a house there and throwing a fit about people camping there because that's where I decided to build my house. Ok maybe I don't live there but when I show up, all those rude selfish campers better leave.For the record, if/when I start hunting I will not occupy sombody's blind for fear of upsetting the person who decided to claim a piece of public land for which I pay a percentage for through taxes and licenses.


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

You could do everyone a favor and just torch every blind you see.

Really though you've got a good analogy there.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

To those that keep referring to the fact that its not a law and its public, no one here argues that, so no need to comment on the law....we get it!!!.

It just baffles me that people wake up and think "hey, some guy spent a few weekends building a blind, but who cares, lets wake up early and get there before he does. To heck with coming down here in the heat and working and buying lumber, just let him do it all and beat him there the morning we decide to hunt"

In fact, that wAsnt my blind. i have several blinds in the area, but the guys I were hunting with had asked the guy if anyone would be there and if we could hunt it. The guy didn't care, but since we had to drive across the bay in a bad coldfront, we thought it would be a good idea to cooperate. Fortunately, most of those guys that hunt down there know each other, work together, are long time guides, from the area, built the blind themselves, etc. and all get along just fine. It's the guys that "set the alarm earlier" becuAse that's legal, are the ones make the majority in that area mad. 

Again, I don't need anyone to tell me the law. It's not against the law the pull up and park 10ft from a guy wade fishing, it's just a mutual respect among outdoorsmen along the coast. I'm sure most if the squatters and Internet duck hunters arguing this all have bushy beards and have never missed an episode of "uncle si".


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

SOOOOOOO tell me .... if I like that spot for the morning how far from the blind am i supposed to set my spread? I dont want to step foot on your sacred wooden littering up the bay structure....but i do want to hunt there as the ducks want to be there. How far is ok? 10 ft?? Im not in your blind and you werent there so leave me alone im not doing anything wrong right?.... and have the respect to go about your way and not shine your spotlight at me and try to negotiate something.....

ridiculous both ways right? give it up....the argument is not in your favor....ever.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

gonefishing2 said:


> It's not against the law the pull up and park 10ft from a guy wade fishing, it's just a mutual respect among outdoorsmen along the coast.


But that is exactly what you are doing when you show up behind someone else, you got there second so you move on down the shoreline. You have even used the example yourself with wadefishing as in not to cut off another persons wade, why because they were there first. This thread is going nowhere, will just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

This thread is going nowhere, will just have to agree to disagree.[/QUOTE]

Exactly............


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

TPW could eliminate frustration and ambiguity by allowing people to have two blinds that they pay small license fee for and then could kick people out because it was theirs. Guides could have say 5-10 blinds. If the licensee chooses not to renew they can transfer their license or they need to remove the **** thing. All I want is some accountability because you drive around in POC and in the winter you see stubby 4x4s that are all that's left of a blind, come summer when the tides are up that becomes dangerous! Before the first season of licensing we give blind owners a chance to claim their two and mark them appropriately, then we organize and do crab trap like cleanup and either torch/remove the ones that won't be maintained.


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

The license per blind idea is good and you would have to register your blind along with its location and if it's not down by a certain time, you get a fine and privalages are revoked for a period of time. Only a certain number of these licenses would be granted and each year and there would be a lottery to see who gets them for every year. Sounds fair. I would do it.


----------



## yorky54 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Blinds*

No permanent blinds are allowed on National Forest Land. It would make sense to make the same argument here. All blinds would have to be portable and couldn't be left on location. There are several ways to do that from brushing up a flat bottom to using layouts. The reason no permanent blinds are allowed on land is no one person or group owns that land the public does. If you want to put up permanent blinds either buy property or get on a lease. I am not arguing whether it is ok or not ok to hunt someone else's blind currently on public water I am arguing they shouldn't be there in the first place. That way it is first come first serve on a stretch of pristine shoreline without having to dodge a bunch of stick ups.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

They just need to ban permanent structures all together and make yall squat in the grass like the rest of us do. God forbid you actually have to put on waders.


Threads like these make me feel like NWR. Hunting isn't all that bad lol.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Sooooooo.....you would rather PAY a fee than be mature enough to accept the fact that it isn't yours....come awn now....we will all hold your hand and explain it to you again.

What happens when they quit issuing licenses? The next generation is SOL I guess for public duck hunting opportunities because of stupid stuff like this.

Don't build it.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

gonefishing2 said:


> To those that keep referring to the fact that its not a law and its public, no one here argues that, so no need to comment on the law....we get it!!!.
> 
> It just baffles me that people wake up and think "hey, some guy spent a few weekends building a blind, but who cares, lets wake up early and get there before he does. To heck with coming down here in the heat and working and buying lumber, just let him do it all and beat him there the morning we decide to hunt"
> 
> ...


 Classic!!!!!!!What happened to putting in all the hard work? The blood, sweat and tears......the hot summer days of labor. The cost of the wood??


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

sgrem said:


> Sooooooo.....you would rather PAY a fee than be mature enough to accept the fact that it isn't yours....come awn now....we will all hold your hand and explain it to you again.
> 
> What happens when they quit issuing licenses? The next generation is SOL I guess for public duck hunting opportunities because of stupid stuff like this.
> 
> Don't build it.


I dont have any blinds on the bay, nor will I. I find you do better sacrificing some comfort to hunt natural cover.

My proposition is for those that wish to keep their precious hamburger stands.


----------



## surfnfish (Sep 17, 2013)

I think if somebody were to add a poll to this, certain "I own this public land" hunters would see that (a) you build it, you're building it for everybody and (b) most public hunters would like to see all public blinds torched to the ground. I could be wrong though and I personally don't get it. I think those of you that put a little work in to build a blind just want to be lazy and comfortable the rest of the season. Not what hunting is about to me. I would love to see TPWD ban all public blind building. They should at least run a duck blind clean up just like the crab trap clean up.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Have yall talked about the guides who leave their decoys out all the time at blinds in order to claim ''their spot"?
Last year my brother and I slipped into a spot in Aransas bay we had hunted for a couple years. As I was putting out decoys an airboat runs within 10 yards of me, right thru my deks, and pulls up to a small Island about two hundrend yards out in front of us. I'm talking water barely deep enough to float a dek. It is still dark but it is obvious he drooped some people off. As the sun comes up I see all the decoys and three guys on the island. Well they cut us off and shoot most of the ducks, well over their redhead limit. No big deal except, this guide leaves his deks there for two more weeks, that I know of, and is just charging guys to take them out and drop them off. I never hunt anyones blind, and in AP its hard to find a spot without one. But leaving your deks out to claim this little island ****** me off. No blind, just an island. I burned the isalnd down.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

OMG...we're still talking about this mess????? I've had a few long conversations with family members suffering from alzheimer's that went about the same way.


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

Rack Ranch said:


> Have yall talked about the guides who leave their decoys out all the time at blinds in order to claim ''their spot"?
> Last year my brother and I slipped into a spot in Aransas bay we had hunted for a couple years. As I was putting out decoys an airboat runs within 10 yards of me, right thru my deks, and pulls up to a small Island about two hundrend yards out in front of us. I'm talking water barely deep enough to float a dek. It is still dark but it is obvious he drooped some people off. As the sun comes up I see all the decoys and three guys on the island. Well they cut us off and shoot most of the ducks, well over their redhead limit. No big deal except, this guide leaves his deks there for two more weeks, that I know of, and is just charging guys to take them out and drop them off. I never hunt anyones blind, and in AP its hard to find a spot without one. But leaving your deks out to claim this little island ****** me off. No blind, just an island. I burned the isalnd down.


If you wouldnt be littering the bay, how fun would that be to go out there and shoot all of his decoys. I would be laughing my *** of the whole time, pew pew pew. Then I'd burn the island.


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

Less talk, more do. While you're out fishing this spring and summer:

Porter Cable Cordless Reciprocating Saw, $60 shipped. http://www.amazon.com/PCC670B-20-volt-Lithium-Reciprocating-Tigersaw/dp/B00FQ8OGMY/ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1420837947&sr=1-2&keywords=cordless+reciprocating+saw

Maybe bring an extra battery. And better to not leave that hard trash out where boaters and swimmers can be injured by it.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

When I hunted public land it was mostly NWR and you couldn't have permanent structures. That probably saved a lot of chaos! I would personally sacrifice the comfort of a blind and use the natural surroundings any day. Move around according to the birds and weather, that's just me. I go to kill, not be comfortable and watch birds! Heck, we hunt private marsh and still hunt out the grass! The element of surprise kills them everytime. Big hotels in the marsh/bay, well after day 47 don't do so well.

Good luck.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Some guides in an airboat did save a fishermans life one time.


----------

